# C'est qu'on fatigue à pianoter pendant des plombes !



## berybery

Bonjour à tous! 
Je dois écrire la phrase suivante en français STANDARD:

*C'est qu'on fatigue à pianoter pendant des plombes!*

Le seul contexte que j'ai est que je suis dans le thème des *nouvelles technologies et Internet*. C'est une phrase sans contexte déteminé, désolée. J'espère que vous pouvez m'aider quand même! 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Wamba

_*C'est fatigant de frapper au clavier pendant des heures*_!


----------



## berybery

Merci de ta vitesse swift! ta phrase semble une bonne option pour ma proposition!! Merci une autre fois!! 

Merci Wamba! Je crois que "frapper" est trop violent si l'on parle d'un clavier , mais je ne connait pas les connotations de "pianoter". Merci!


----------



## swift

Bonjour Berybery,

Content de t'avoir aidé .

En ce qui concerne le verbe "frapper"... Ce n'est pas agressif du tout ! On dit "frapper" pour le clavier aussi.



> *Frapper*. ♦ _MUS._  Heurter un instrument à percussion ou la touche d'un instrument à clavier. _Il ouvrit le piano, frappa quelques accords_ (Gide, _Si le grain,_ 1924, p. 459).
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/frapper



À plus ,


swift


----------



## berybery

Merci à tous les deux!!!


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> ...
> 
> C'est que nous nous fatiguons à taper au clavier pendant des heures.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir à tous,
Je suis _pratiquement_ d'accord  une variante pour chipoter ... nous nous *lassons* à ...
Qui comporte explicitement aussi bien l'aspect physique que l'aspect moral de la fatigue contenus dans : "C'est qu'on fatigue"


----------



## Iko

"Frapper" a une connotation brutale ; sur un clavier d'ordinateur, il vaut mieux _taper_... C'est le terme le plus courant.


----------



## Oh là là

swift said:


> En ce qui concerne le verbe "frapper"... Ce n'est pas agressif du tout ! On dit "frapper" pour le clavier aussi.


 
d’où provient “faute de *frappe*”


----------



## Iko

Oh là là said:


> d’où provient “faute de *frappe*”



ah oui, exact...


----------



## itka

> _*C'est fatigant de frapper au clavier pendant des heures*_!


Il ne s'agit pas de juger ce verbe brutal ou pas. Ce n'est tout simplement pas celui qui convient. On ne "frappe pas au clavier", on *tape sur* un clavier.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Si je peux préciser une chose comme quelqu'un qui aime bien jouer du piano; 



> _Il ouvrit le piano, frappa quelques accords_ (Gide, _Si le grain,_ 1924, p. 459).


 
Le verbe ne porte pas un sens brutal mais dans ce contexte il porte un sens hazardeux, peu méthodique...ou, tout simplement, peu mélodieux.


----------



## itka

> _Il ouvrit le piano, frappa quelques accords_ (Gide, _Si le grain *ne meurt*,_ 1924, p. 459).


Ce qui est, à la rigueur, acceptable pour un piano (où les cordes sont "frappées" par les marteaux) ne l'est pas, à mon avis, pour un clavier de machine à écrire ou d'ordinateur.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

On ne pourrait pas effectuer une nuance en disant 'frapper' ?  Il y a quelques ans j'ai entendu une belle phrase; _comme un pianiste tu es un bon boxeur._

De temps en temps, quand le boulot me met en colère, je frappe ce clavier-ci au bureau tout en tapant mes tâches !


----------



## Nanon

itka said:


> Ce qui est, à la rigueur, acceptable pour un piano (où les cordes sont "frappées" par les marteaux) ne l'est pas à mon avis pour un clavier de machine à écrire ou d'ordinateur.


 
Pour les pianistes qui sont de bons boxeurs, et pour les autres, j'ai vu ceci : "Tout le monde n'est pas un Chopin du clavier d'ordinateur..." 

Ceci dit, quand on frappe ou quand on cogne sur un clavier d'ordinateur, il finit par casser. Cela arrive parfois aux miens...
Tandis que taper sur un clavier correspond, comme le dit itka, à une utilisation normale.
On ne gifle pas non plus un clavier, malgré toute l'envie qu'on peut en avoir de temps à autre (pianistiquement, cela donnerait un _cluster_ intéressant, mais on risque de faire Ctrl-Alt-Del sans le vouloir !)

Pourtant, quand on tape du texte, on fait de la frappe, c'est vrai. Pas de la tape. Donc, pour la dactylographie, le substantif est la frappe et le verbe, taper.

PS - Ne me demandez pas ma vitesse de frappe. Sur clavier AZERTY : pas terrible. Les autres non plus, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Ce qui est, à la rigueur, acceptable pour un piano (où les cordes sont "frappées" par les marteaux) ne l'est pas, à mon avis, pour un clavier de machine à écrire ou d'ordinateur.


Les anciennes machines à écrire mécaniques demandaient pourtant que l'on *frappe* sur les touches… Mais aujourd'hui, plus besoin de force et _taper_ est préférable à _frapper_ sur une machine à écrire moderne ou un clavier d'ordinateur. (Par contre, le syntagme _faute de frappe_ demeure…)


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Je vais essayer...

C'est que nous nous fatiguons à taper au clavier pendant des heures.

À plus ,


swift

Bonjour,

Juste parce que je ne supporte pas les bévues de ce genre...



swift said:


> C'est que nous nous fatiguons à taper *sur le* clavier pendant des heures.



Et oui, on peut frapper son clavier (surtout s'il se met à déconner ).

Cela dit, je suis dactylo, et on me dit souvent que j'ai l'air d'un pianiste, hi hi.

À plus ,


swift


----------



## tilt

_Taper _n'est-il pas violent lui-aussi ? 

Je trouve que vous cherchez un peu la petite bête ; pour moi les deux verbes peuvent s'employer. Que le clavier soit celui d'une antique machine à écrire ou celui d'un ordinateur n'y change rien. _Frapper _comme _taper _signifient donner des coups, mais pas nécessairement avec force.

Et contrairement à ce qu'avancent Itka ou Swift, en se reprenant, on peut dire _au clavier _aussi bien que _sur le clavier_.
Dans le premier cas, c'est le texte qui est frappé/tapé ; dans le second, ce sont les touches du clavier.


----------



## itka

Je n'ai jamais _frappé_ une lettre _à_ un clavier ! ...mais j'en ai souvent tapé sur un clavier... maintenant, vous faites comme vous voulez ! 

Comme dit Nanon, vous pouvez gifler votre clavier, le brutaliser autant qu'il vous plaît, le jeter par la fenêtre... et même tout l'ordinateur avec ! Certes, ce n'est pas l'envie qui manque... seulement, je doute qu'on vous embauche comme secrétaire... .


----------



## swift

Bonsoir Tilt !

Oui, tu as raison. Cependant, dans la phrase originale on peut lire _pianoter_, donc taper sur le clavier tout court, car ce verbe n'est pas suivi de COD.

Bonne soirée,


swift


----------



## tilt

swift said:


> Cependant, dans la phrase originale on peut lire _pianoter_, donc taper sur le clavier tout court, car ce verbe n'est pas suivi de COD.


Très juste !


----------

